

When She Ain’t All Apples - joedev
http://www.agworld.com.au/2012/03/when-she-aint-all-apples/

======
ArthurLozinski
"Of the 1600 IT buyers surveyed, 22% said they would be purchasing a tablet
for their employees. Of those, 84% confirmed they would be buying Apple’s
tablet; iPad 3."

So what happens next summer when iPad 4 comes out? Do you toss them and get
new ones?

